# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Pysäkkijarru

## chauffer

> P.S Linjan h43 aikataulu on suoraan sanottuna perseestä. Ajoajat ovat yli tiukkia (Elielille jää joku 3-5 min taukoaikaa, toiseen päähän ei yhtään), ja jos aikataulussa haluaa pysyä niin Mannilla se ainakaan onnistu jos pysäkkijarru on käytössä.


Miksi ihmeessä jokaiseen päähän pitäisi jäädä enemmän aikaa kuin 5 min? Nopeammin se päivä menee kun ajat 3-4 tuntia yhtä kyytiä lyhyillä tauoilla päätepysäkeillä, ruokatunti sitten taukoa. Ja ne pysäkkijarrut eivät hidasta kehä ykkösen sisäpuolella minuuttiakaan kun on liikennevaloja, voin kertoa 15 vuoden kokemuksella. Ja voitte tulla kyytiin toteamaan, ikinä en ole lähdöltä myöhästynyt pysäkkijarrun tai ajotavan takia... palvelu nro. 8002, moni tietää... Ja ajan kaikkia linjoja ruhasta... :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Miksi ihmeessä jokaiseen päähän pitäisi jäädä enemmän aikaa kuin 5 min??


No kyllä monilla linjoilla tarvitsee olla enemmän kuin 5min. Jos esim. 550:lla olisi vain 5min aikaa molemmissa päädyissä niin todella suurella tödennäköisyydellä 550:lla lähtisi myöhässä takasin päättäriltä. Sama esim. HelBin/TLL:n linjalla h74. h74:lla on molemmissa päissä n. 10min taukoaikaa, jos bussi ajaa aikataulun mukaan, näin ei kuitenkaan ole vaan bussille jää yleensä ainoastaan se 5min taukoaikaa, jonka kuskit yleensä aina käyttää käymällä Hakaniemessä vessassa. Sitten vaikka vielä kolmas esimerkki, linjat h76A ja 76B sunnuntain aikataulut. Niillä on niin tiukat aikataulut että molemmissa päädyissä on just 1-2min aikaa. Olen huomannut kun jotkut kuskit ovat tulleet jo myöhässä päättärille, sitten joutuneet käydä vielä vessassa nopeasti juosten, koska heillä ei ole tarpeeksi aikaa. Ja kun nykyään saa olla kaikki kaupat sunnuntaisin auki niin 76a:lla ja b:llä riittää matkustajia ja tuo systeemi ei toimi että jatkavat heti matkaansa.

----------


## chauffer

Jokerilla juuri sellaiset ajoajat että aikaa ei ainakaan ruuhka-aikana jää edes viittä min. ja kyllä siinä silloin lähdölle ehtii... Mun pointti nyt oli se että pysäkkijarru ei ole se mikä hidastaa  :Wink:

----------


## Jompero

> Miksi ihmeessä jokaiseen päähän pitäisi jäädä enemmän aikaa kuin 5 min?? Nopeammin se päivä menee kun ajat 3-4 tuntia yhtä kyytiä lyhyillä tauoilla päätepysäkeillä, ruokatunti sitten taukoa. Ja ne pysäkkijarrut eivät hidasta kehä ykkösen sisäpuolella minuuttiakaan kun on liikennevaloja, voin kertoa 15 vuoden kokemuksella. Ja voitte tulla kyytiin toteamaan, ikinä en ole lähdöltä myöhästynyt pysäkkijarrun tai ajotavan takia... palvelu nro. 8002, moni tietää... Ja ajan kaikkia linjoja ruhasta...


No kyllä se nyt olisi hienoa jos sitä ehtisi vessasa käymään päätepysäkillä, nimittäin ei sitä kukaan voi ennustaa milloin se hätä tulee. Esim linjoilla 452 ja 453 on sen verran pitkät ajoajat, että se "vessa"tauko pitäisi jäädä molempiin päihin, ettei tarvitse housuun löllistää. Elielillä kestää purkulaituriin tulosta taukoparkkiin usein 4 min, sitten vielä 2 min siellä vessassa ja samat 2 min takaisin laituriin, ei taida 5 min tauko riittää!

No nuo ruokatunnit vasta yks vitsi onkin. Viime talvena esim 510:llä oli sunnuntaisin 1 1/2 h ruokkis Lepuskissa, kun alle tuntikin olisi riittänyt. Sitten arkisin alkoi ruokkis tuomalla ruuhka-auto Ruhaan ja siitä 40 min myöhemmin oli vaihto taas Lepuskissa, ei tarvitse paljoa sillä ruokkiksel skruudata.

No kyllä mielestäni se pysäkkijarru vaikuttaa ja paljon. Hyvänä esimerkkinä oli 2 HelBin kuskia kerran e23:lla. Toinen ajoi ilman ovijarrua Mannilla ja toinen ovijarru päällä. Ilman ovijarrua ajanut oli aina joko etuajassa tai aikataulussa ja toinen aina 3-7 min myöhässä. Ja sama on ollut myös h18:lla.

h58lla autot ovat olleet paljon enemmän myöhässä sen jälkeen kun Pölhölä on ruvennut sitä ajamaan, mutta jokainen vetäköön siitä omat johtopäätöksensä...

----------


## chauffer

> No kyllä mielestäni se pysäkkijarru vaikuttaa ja paljon. Hyvänä esimerkkinä oli 2 HelBin kuskia kerran e23:lla. Toinen ajoi ilman ovijarrua Mannilla ja toinen ovijarru päällä. Ilman ovijarrua ajanut oli aina joko etuajassa tai aikataulussa ja toinen aina 3-7 min myöhässä. Ja sama on ollut myös h18:lla.


 Hassua kun itsekin ajanut Espoon 23:sta ja H18:aa enkä yhtään sen enempää myöhässä kuin muutkaan, mistä mahtaa johtua? Varsinkin kun e23:n lähdöistä ei kyllä myöhästy vaikka peruuttaisi koko linjan! Ajan kaikkia ruhan linjoja ja aina pysäkkijarru toiminnassa. Ja h65A:lla olen Helmin kellon mukaan seurannut yhtenä päivänä pysäkillä viipymis ajat sekunnilleen. Yhdellä sivulla viivyin pysäkeillä yhteensä keskimäärin 5 min.20 sekuntia! Kerrotteko miten mahdollista että pysäkkijarru hidastaisi 3-7 min? Varsinkin kun mainitsemasi linjan e23 ajoaika n.30 min ja 65A:n n. tunti ja pysäkkejä puolet enemmän. Kyllä ne hidastuvuudet johtuu ihan muusta kuin ovi toiminnoista. Seuraapa ensi kerran työssäsi kauanko yhdellä pysäkillä menee KESKIMÄÄRIN aikaa ja laske sitten itse

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:44 ----------




> Minun mielestäni noiden 1 ja 2-vaihteen puuttuminen nykyautoista on todella huono asia. Etenkin talvikeleillä liikkeellelähtö mäestä voi olla vaikeaa varsinkin ZF:n vaihteistolla, jos se pitää tehdä D:llä. Kokeilepa joskus ajaa/matkustaa Helbin Säfflen kyydissä talvikeleillä niin ymmärrät varmaan mistä puhun


Ei sieltä niitä vaihteita puutu, kyllä se 1 ja 2 siellä vaihteistossa on vaikka napit puuttuukin  :Wink:  Ja tuohon Säfflen toimintaan; jos kaikki autossa toimii on Säffle talvella kaikista varmin kulkija, ainoa takatuuppari malli missä tasauspyörästönlukko, lisäksi vielä luistonesto ja telin kevennin. Se sitten eri asia jos noita ei osaa käyttää... :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Itseäni henk.koht. ottaa päähän jos edellinen kuski on ottanut pysäkkijarrun pois käytöstä, eikä viitsi laittaa takaisin sitä päälle lopettaessaan ajon. ei oo meinaan yks eikä kaks kertaa kun auto meinaa pysäkillä lähteä karkuun kun itse tottunut siihen, että kun ovi aukeaa, on jarru päällä  :Mad: 

Myöskin tykkään ajaa hieman vanhemmalla kalustolla esim. oman työnantajani 95-96 mallisilla matalalattia carrus volvoilla ja 96 mallisilla carrus city M volvoilla ja ainoa asia mikä niissä rupeaa pidemmän päälle harmittamaan on juurikin tuo pysäkkijarrun puute. (Onneksi uudemmissa saa pysäkkijarrun jo jopa jarrua hetken pohjassa pitämällä kytkeytymään, napin lisäksi)

Eikös se ole muutenkin vähän niinkuin kiellettyä lähteä pysäkiltä kun ovet ovat vasta menossa kiinni ??




> Ja tuohon Säfflen toimintaan; jos kaikki autossa toimii on Säffle talvella kaikista varmin kulkija, ainoa takatuuppari malli missä tasauspyörästönlukko, lisäksi vielä luistonesto ja telin kevennin.


Olen eri mieltä talvipärjäävyydestä! Mercedes 0405N mallit ovat parhaita talviautoja jolla itse olen ajanut

----------


## chauffer

> Olen eri mieltä talvipärjäävyydestä! Mercedes 0405N mallit ovat parhaita talviautoja jolla itse olen ajanut


Juu tästä kyllä samaa mieltä mersusta, muuta hyvää niissä ei kyllä olekaan.. :Laughing:  Ja muutenkin tekstisi asiaa.

----------


## a__m

> h58lla autot ovat olleet paljon enemmän myöhässä sen jälkeen kun Pölhölä on ruvennut sitä ajamaan, mutta jokainen vetäköön siitä omat johtopäätöksensä...


Samoin h67:lla muutettiin aikatauluja löysemmiksi liikennöitsijän vaihduttua. Vähimmällä kulutetulla polttoaineella ansaittu taulutelkkari siellä siintää kuljettajan silmissä 8)  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Toi on pelkästään hyvä juttu!

----------


## chauffer

Yhtä nopeasti loppui täälläkin pysäkkijarrun hidastuvuus keskustelu kuin Suomi 24:llä muutama kuukausi sitten... Miksi pitää MuTu tuntumalla väitää kiven kovaa vaikka ei asiasta oikeasti ole selvää ottanut? Samaa tekee HSL, väittää että ovi toiminnot hidastuneet  90-luvun alusta jopa 10 sekuntia/pysäkki!! Juu, ei ollut ennen pysäkkijarruja, nopeasti voi käydä pysäkillä turvallisuutta ajattelematta mutta itse ovitoiminnot kestivät silti n. 3-5 sekuntia.Haluaisin tavata sen tutkijan joka näitä vertaillut! Jos nyt Mannilla pysäkki käynti nopeimmillaan 7 sekuntia niin mun laskupään mukaan 10 sek. nopeammin aika mahdotonta... Ja juu, Ivecon ovet kuulemma hitaita mutta seurasin kerran 23:lla Ivecon ovien toimintaa; Avautuminen ja sulkeutuminen kesti yhteensä 8 sekuntia!! Eli ei ne niin hitaita ole miltä tuntuu. Ja esim. 23:lla muistaakseni n. 25 pysäkki/suunta. Eli minimi aika jokaisella pysäkillä ovet avaten olisi n. 3 min. 20 sek. Tuskin on Hsl:n mittauksissa huomioitu pysäkillä olo ajassa sitä että matkustaja määrä ehkä lisääntynyt 90-luvun alusta hieman ja lisäksi matkakortit huomattavasti hitaampia kuin vanhat näyttöliput. Eli nämä kaikki varmaan laskettu ovitoimintojen hidastumiseksi laskettaessa pysäkillä viipymis aikaa... Ugh, olen puhunut  :Wink:  Nyt lomalle, ehkä viikon päästä tarkistan mielipiteitä tästä aiheesta, aurinkoista kesää!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Samppa

Olen samaa mieltä chaufferin kanssa pysäkkijarrun käytöstä ja sen matkantekoa muka hidastavaan vaikutukseen.
Käytännössä pysäkkijarru ei hidasta matkaa ja jos joillakin sivuilla "hitaampien" ovien takia eroa todella tulisi vaikka 3 minuuttia, niin mitä sitten?

Kaiken lisäksi liikennöintisopimukset edellyttävät pysäkkijarrun käyttöä. Kyse on turvallisuudesta ja oikeasti pysäkkijarru helpottaa kuljettajan työtä.

Matkustajan kannalta joukkoliikenteen käyttämisessä tärkeintä on täsmällisyys. Asiakas haluaa tietää esim. milloin bussi on kotipysäkillä ja milloin se on siellä, mihin hän on menossa.

Matkaan kuluva aika tulee vasta toisena. Jos matkustusaika n. puolen tunnin matkalla kasvaa 3-4 min., niin se ei ole oleellista, kunhan bussi tulee silloin kun on luvattu ja on perillä silloin kun on luvattu.

Kun matkustusaikaa halutaan lyhentää, se pitää tehdä muulla tavalla kuin liikenne- ja matkustajaturvallisuudesta tinkimällä (tai ns. "kuljettajan selkänahasta repien"). Keinoja siihen ovat mm. erilaiset liikennevaloetuudet ja entistä paremmin eristetyt joukkoliikennekaistat sekä niiden lisääminen. Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen nopeuttaisi myös matkoja. Samalla liikenteen täsmällisyys paranee.

Täsmällisyydellä saadaan uusia matkustajia henkilöautoista helpommin, kuin muutaman minuutin nopeammilla (ja turvattomimmilla) mutta epämääräisiin aikoihin kulkeviin linjasivuilla.

Aikataulusuunnittelun pohjana ovat toteutuneet ajoajat ja kuljettahan saa palkan joka minuutilta, mitä työpäivään kuulu. Eikö se ole aika helppoa rahaa, kun vain odottelee ovien avautumista ja sulkeutumista? :Wink: 

Siinä muutamaa sekuntia odotellessa ehtinee miettimään onko kuljettajan työn tarkoitus ajaa linjasivu mahdollisimman nopeasti päätepysäkiltä toiselle, vai voisiko se olla jopa matkustajien kuljettaminen?

----------


## Nak

> Aikataulusuunnittelun pohjana ovat toteutuneet ajoajat ja kuljettahan saa palkan joka minuutilta, mitä työpäivään kuulu. Eikö se ole aika helppoa rahaa, kun vain odottelee ovien avautumista ja sulkeutumista?
> 
> Siinä muutamaa sekuntia odotellessa ehtinee miettimään onko kuljettajan työn tarkoitus ajaa linjasivu mahdollisimman nopeasti päätepysäkiltä toiselle, vai voisiko se olla jopa matkustajien kuljettaminen?


Niin ja tällä hetkellä kun osa kuljettajista ajaa WRC luokan tyylisesti linjojen reittejä lävitse erikoiskokeena, niin eipä ihme että tavallinen kuljettaja ovijarruineen ei millään kerkeä näihin ajoaikoihin! 

Oma mottoni on "niin kauan kun palkka maksetaan tuntien perusteella, ei ole kiire minnekkään" tai toinen yhtä hyvä "Minnekkäs sitä on kiire valmiissa maailmassa"  :Wink:

----------


## Jompero

> Yhtä nopeasti loppui täälläkin pysäkkijarrun hidastuvuus keskustelu kuin Suomi 24:llä muutama kuukausi sitten... Miksi pitää MuTu tuntumalla väitää kiven kovaa vaikka ei asiasta oikeasti ole selvää ottanut? Samaa tekee HSL, väittää että ovi toiminnot hidastuneet  90-luvun alusta jopa 10 sekuntia/pysäkki!! Juu, ei ollut ennen pysäkkijarruja, nopeasti voi käydä pysäkillä turvallisuutta ajattelematta mutta itse ovitoiminnot kestivät silti n. 3-5 sekuntia.Haluaisin tavata sen tutkijan joka näitä vertaillut! Jos nyt Mannilla pysäkki käynti nopeimmillaan 7 sekuntia niin mun laskupään mukaan 10 sek. nopeammin aika mahdotonta... Ja juu, Ivecon ovet kuulemma hitaita mutta seurasin kerran 23:lla Ivecon ovien toimintaa; Avautuminen ja sulkeutuminen kesti yhteensä 8 sekuntia!! Eli ei ne niin hitaita ole miltä tuntuu. Ja esim. 23:lla muistaakseni n. 25 pysäkki/suunta. Eli minimi aika jokaisella pysäkillä ovet avaten olisi n. 3 min. 20 sek. Tuskin on Hsl:n mittauksissa huomioitu pysäkillä olo ajassa sitä että matkustaja määrä ehkä lisääntynyt 90-luvun alusta hieman ja lisäksi matkakortit huomattavasti hitaampia kuin vanhat näyttöliput. Eli nämä kaikki varmaan laskettu ovitoimintojen hidastumiseksi laskettaessa pysäkillä viipymis aikaa


En minä ainakaan ole kantaani vaihtanut enkä tule vaihtamaankaan, mutta totesin vain ettei jahkailu tuo asiaan mitään ratkaisua. 

En minä ainakaan mutu-tuntumalla mitään ole väittänyt vaan olen istunut ihan kyydissä ja tehnyt havaintoja. Esim Ivecoilla kerran kun olin kyydissä, hitaat ovet hidastavat pysäkiltä lähdettäessä 8-10 sekunttia. Laskin asian siten, että 8-10 sek kesti siitä että kuljettaja oli oviviiksellä antanut sulkukäskyn oville siihen että oltiin liikkeellä. Jos h23:lla on 24 pysäkkiä Invalidisäätiöltä Rautatientorille ja jokaisella pysähdytään niin maalaisjärjellä ajatellen aikaa kuluu hitaiden ovien takia jo pelkästään yli 3 min per suunta. Autossa jossa ei ole pysäkkijarrua, eikä hitaita ovia, aikaa ei kulu yhtään sillä ovet voi sulkea vauhdissa. Muistakaamme että tähän tulee vielä lisätä kaikki ne minuutit mitkä kuluvat liikennevaloissa seisomisiin ja siihen kun odotetaan, että jokainen kaivaa ja leimaa lippunsa.




> Olen samaa mieltä chaufferin kanssa pysäkkijarrun käytöstä ja sen matkantekoa muka hidastavaan vaikutukseen.
> Käytännössä pysäkkijarru ei hidasta matkaa ja jos joillakin sivuilla "hitaampien" ovien takia eroa todella tulisi vaikka 3 minuuttia, niin mitä sitten?
> 
> Kaiken lisäksi liikennöintisopimukset edellyttävät pysäkkijarrun käyttöä. Kyse on turvallisuudesta ja oikeasti pysäkkijarru helpottaa kuljettajan työtä.
> 
> Matkustajan kannalta joukkoliikenteen käyttämisessä tärkeintä on täsmällisyys. Asiakas haluaa tietää esim. milloin bussi on kotipysäkillä ja milloin se on siellä, mihin hän on menossa.
> 
> Matkaan kuluva aika tulee vasta toisena. Jos matkustusaika n. puolen tunnin matkalla kasvaa 3-4 min., niin se ei ole oleellista, kunhan bussi tulee silloin kun on luvattu ja on perillä silloin kun on luvattu.
> 
> ...


Jos joka sivulla tulee hitaiden ovien takia 3 min takkiin se on kaikki pois kuljettajan tauosta siellä päättärillä. Ajoajat ovat monilla linjoilla niin tiukat, että ei sitä taukoa muutenkaan paljoa jää.

Silloin kun itse matkustan bussilla, minullekin on tärkeää täsmällisyys, mutta ainakaan Pasilassa täsmälisyys ei lähes tulkoon koskaan päde. Menin yhteen aikaan Pasilasta Ruhaan bussilla, eikä h23 tai h59 koskaan tulleet edes lähellekään niihin aikoihin kun niiden oli arvioitu tulevan. Lopulta totesin, että parasta on vain mennä pysäkille ja toivoa, että sieltä joskus joku Pölhölän vehje tulisi.

En ymmärrä miten pysäkkijarru lisää turvallisuutta. Jos kuljettajalle ei voida sen vertaa suoda vastuuta, että hän osaisi sulkea ja avata ovet turvallisesti niin miksi kuljettajia sitten ylipäätään on busseissa, automatisoidaan sitten bussitkin! Turvallisin vaihtoehto olisi käyttää seisontajarrua aina kun seistään pysäkillä. Esim joskus kauan sitten jossain HKL:än torneissa pysäkkijarru niin löysä tai sieltä puuttui paineet, että vaikka sen kytki päälle valui bussi vielä eteenpäin.

Jos pysäkkijarrut olisivat sellaiset kuin vanhoissa Carrus City L:issä asia olisi toisin. Niissä kun voi ovet avata pienessä vauhdissa ja pysäkkijarrua pehmeästi pysäyttää auton. Uusissa autoissa taas välillä matkustajat meinaavat lentää turvalleen kun pysäkijarrut menevät äkkiä päälle.

Jokaiselta tunniltahan maksetaan palkka, mutta ajattelehan jos joka kerta kun vuorosi loppuu 3-5 min myöhässä varikolle, tuntuu tyhmältä käydä kinumassa niitä minuutteja työnjohdosta. Jos niitä ei puolestaan käy kysymässä niin parissa viikossa olisit tehnyt 30 min työtä palkatta!

Turha kai tästä asiasta on sen enempää jahkailla, jokainen olkoon mitä mieltä tahansa.

----------


## Hatka

> En minä ainakaan ole kantaani vaihtanut enkä tule vaihtamaankaan, mutta totesin vain ettei jahkailu tuo asiaan mitään ratkaisua. 
> 
>  Autossa jossa ei ole pysäkkijarrua, eikä hitaita ovia, aikaa ei kulu yhtään sillä ovet voi sulkea vauhdissa.


Oli autossa pysäkkijarru käytössä tai ei, niin ovien on sulkeuduttava ennen liikkeelle lähtöä jo matkustajien  turvallisuudenkin takia.

----------


## Nak

> Jokaiselta tunniltahan maksetaan palkka, mutta ajattelehan jos joka kerta kun vuorosi loppuu 3-5min myöhässä varikolle, tuntuu tyhmältä käydä kinumassa niitä minuutteja työnjohdosta. Jos niitä ei puolestaan käy kysymässä niin parissa viikossa olisit tehnyt 30 min työtä palkatta!
> 
> Turha kai tästä asiasta on sen enempää jahkailla, jokainen olkoon mitä mieltä tahansa.


Omasta mielestäni ei ainakaan ole yhtään tyhmän tuntuista käydä pyytämässä itselleni kuuluvaa palkkaa. Varsinkaan kun omalla työnantajalla täytetään yksinkertainen tunti lappu ja lisätään myyntieräraportti siihen. Viimeisimmässä tilinauhassa oli pitkälti toista tuntia ylitöitä oman "jaksamisen" ansiosta. Tosin seassa oli yksi kiinni maksettu ruokatauko. 

Työnantajalla ei myöskään saa olla em. asiasta vastaan nurisemista ja jos on niin yhteys vaan luottamusmieheen.

----------


## Jompero

> Omasta mielestäni ei ainakaan ole yhtään tyhmän tuntuista käydä pyytämässä itselleni kuuluvaa palkkaa. Varsinkaan kun omalla työnantajalla täytetään yksinkertainen tunti lappu ja lisätään myyntieräraportti siihen. Viimeisimmässä tilinauhassa oli pitkälti toista tuntia ylitöitä oman "jaksamisen" ansiosta. Tosin seassa oli yksi kiinni maksettu ruokatauko. 
> 
> Työnantajalla ei myöskään saa olla em. asiasta vastaan nurisemista ja jos on niin yhteys vaan luottamusmieheen.


Olet kyllä oikeassa siinä, että kyllä ne minuutit kannattaa mennä kinumaan työnjohdosta. Tiedän vain, että läheskään kaikki eivät näin tee, en tiedä mikä lienee siihen syy. Minusta se on vaan todella outoa.

----------


## risukasa

> Olet kyllä oikeassa siinä, että kyllä ne minuutit kannattaa mennä kinumaan työnjohdosta. Tiedän vain, että läheskään kaikki eivät näin tee, en tiedä mikä lienee siihen syy. Minusta se on vaan todella outoa.


Viitseliäisyyden puutetta kai. Tuohan on nimenomaan hyvä keino viestiä työnantajalle, että ajoaikaa saisi olla lisää tai kalusto parempaa, kun jokainen myöhästyminen maksaa työnantajalle rahaa. Ja hyödyttää omaakin kukkaroa.

----------


## J_J

> En ymmärrä miten pysäkkijarru lisää turvallisuutta.


Pakko kysyä: Mitä sitten ymmärrät? (Lainasin kirjoituksestasi vain pienen, oleellisimmaksi katsoneeni osan, enkä viitsi nähdä vaivaa kommentoidakseni muita ajatuksiasi)

----------


## chauffer

> Pakko kysyä: Mitä sitten ymmärrät? (Lainasin kirjoituksestasi vain pienen, oleellisimmaksi katsoneeni osan, enkä viitsi nähdä vaivaa kommentoidakseni muita ajatuksiasi)


 Hyvin sanottu  :Very Happy:  Jo tieliikennelaki sanoo että linja-auton ovien täytyy olla suljettuina auton liikkuessa. Ja harvassa on sellaiset kuljettajat joille ei ikinä satu läheltä piti tilannetta niin että ovet suljetaan niin että joku välissä. Varsinkin kun monet vielä kääntävät kaikki peilit niin että ei vaan matkustajat näe kuljettajaa... Ja se että auton liikkeelle lähtö kestää monta kertaa useita sekunteja vielä ovien sulketumisen jälkeen ei tee itse ovitoiminnoista hitaita, siihen vaikuttaa myös auton muut ominaisuudet ja myös kuljettajan oma toiminta.

----------


## Rester

> harvassa on sellaiset kuljettajat joille ei ikinä satu läheltä piti tilannetta niin että ovet suljetaan niin että joku välissä.


Aivan totta turiset. Itsellekin on sattunut välillä noita läheltä piti -tilanteita ovien kanssa, kun joku matkustaja onkin viime hetkellä päättänyt rynnätä pihalle, vaikka ovet on jo laitettu sulkeutumaan. Näissä sitä on vain kiitellyt, että oikeasti on olemassa joku varotoimi, jolla estetään lisävahingot noissa tilanteissa. Toki, uusien autojen ovissa on turvareunat, mutta mitä se moinen ilman pysäkkijarrua auttaa, jos ovet ovat vasta sulkeutumassa, kun kuljettaja on jo painanut "nastan lautaan".




> Varsinkin kun monet vielä kääntävät kaikki peilit niin että ei vaan matkustajat näe kuljettajaa...


Tämä on sellainen, jota itse kuljettajana en ole koskaan ymmärtänyt. Näin kärjistetysti voisi kysyä, että onkohan alan valinta väärä, jos ei uskalla itseään ja työntekoaan asiakkailleen näyttää? Ja turvallisuuttakin se lisää oleellisesti kuormaa purkaessa, ovipeileistä kun ei läheskään aina voi varmistua, että kaikki halukkaat ovat päässeet autosta ulos. Mutta jokainen taaplaa tyylillään.




> Ja se että auton liikkeelle lähtö kestää monta kertaa useita sekunteja vielä ovien sulketumisen jälkeen ei tee itse ovitoiminnoista hitaita, siihen vaikuttaa myös auton muut ominaisuudet ja myös kuljettajan oma toiminta.


Ovijarrun vaikutus yksistään on mielestäni varsin pieni, varsinkin pitkiä heilurilinjoja ajettaessa. Kun suurimmalla osalla pysäkeistä matkustajia sekä tulee että poistuu, takaovet ehtii yleensä sulkea ennenkuin viimeiset kyytiinnousijat ovat edes päässeet sisälle saakka. Jäljelle jää enää tuo pysäkkijarrun irtoaminen, joka on aikana varsin mitätön.

Ja tosiaan, niistä yli menevistä minuuteista kannattaisi aina tehdä se ilmoitus työnjohdolle. Tampereelta voisin kertoa montakin esimerkkiä eri linjoilta, miten aikataulua on saatu inhimillisemmäksi juuri tuolla tavoin ylimenevästä työajasta ilmoittamalla. Toki matkustajapalauttellakin on ollut osansa, en sitä kiistä.

----------


## chauffer

Kiitos Rester, harvoin täällä kukaan noin samaa mieltä kanssani, tai ainakaan kukaan ei uskalla myöntää  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

Omasta mielestäni toimiva pysäkkijarru (tai ovijarru, kuten sitä joissain liikennefirmoissa myös nimitetään) on nykyaikaisen kaupunkibussin vakiovaruste. Siis sellainen asia, joka siinä kuuluu olla ja pitää toimia oikein ja kuljettajan pitää hyväksyä se itsestäänselväksi osaksi työkalunsa turvavarusteita aivan, kuten vaikkapa tuulilasinpyyhkimet. Ja liikenteentilaajan sekä asiakkaiden pitää vaatia sitä.

----------


## chauffer

> Omasta mielestäni toimiva pysäkkijarru (tai ovijarru, kuten sitä joissain liikennefirmoissa myös nimitetään) on nykyaikaisen kaupunkibussin vakiovaruste. Siis sellainen asia, joka siinä kuuluu olla ja pitää toimia oikein ja kuljettajan pitää hyväksyä se itsestäänselväksi osaksi työkalunsa turvavarusteita aivan, kuten vaikkapa tuulilasinpyyhkimet. Ja liikenteentilaajan sekä asiakkaiden pitää vaatia sitä.


tuota ei olis voinut paremmin sanoa! :Very Happy:

----------


## karihoo

> Kiitos Rester, harvoin täällä kukaan noin samaa mieltä kanssani, tai ainakaan kukaan ei uskalla myöntää


Muistaakseni täällä foorumilla on esitetty valituksia viesteistä, joissa asiasisältönä on pelkästään ilmaisu "olen samaa mieltä". Sen johdosta olen tähän asti pidättäytynyt kirjoittamasta tähän ketjuun. Kuten nimimerkki vristo hyvin mainitsi, tämä pysäkkijarru on kaupunkiliikenteessä erittäin tarpeellinen varuste ja kannatan ehdottomasti sen määräämistä pakolliseksi HSL:n kaupunkiliikenteessä.

Jos/kun HSL:een liittyy nykyisten kaupunkien ja kuntien lisäksi muitakin kuntia/kaupunkeja pitää tapauskohtaisesti arvioida, onko kyseinen bussilinja ketjussa mainittua kaupunkiliikennettä. Ehdottaisin määrittelykriteeriksi yksinkertaisesti matalalattiaisen bussin, jossa on matala keski-/takasilta. Näihin voi keski-/takaovesta nousta kyytiin lastenvaunuja, rollaattoria käyttäviä matkustajia jne. eli jos liikenteen tilaaja tai liikennöitsijä määrittelee kyseiselle linjalle tällaisen kalustotyypin niin pysäkkijarru on pakollinen varuste.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:59 ----------




> Omasta mielestäni ei ainakaan ole yhtään tyhmän tuntuista käydä pyytämässä itselleni kuuluvaa palkkaa.


Sama täällä, jos menee pitkäksi niin minuutit kotiin pyydetään.




> Niin ja tällä hetkellä kun osa kuljettajista ajaa WRC luokan tyylisesti linjojen reittejä lävitse erikoiskokeena, niin eipä ihme että tavallinen kuljettaja ovijarruineen ei millään kerkeä näihin ajoaikoihin!


Harmittelen vaan kovasti niitä liikennöitsijöitä jotka sallivat ovijarrun ohittamisen.

----------


## Nak

> Harmittelen vaan kovasti niitä liikennöitsijöitä jotka sallivat ovijarrun ohittamisen.


En usko että mikään liikennöitsijä sitä varsinaisesti sallii, mutta esim. Man maakaasubusseissa joita helbillä on, niin pysäkkijarrulle on oma keinukatkaisija kuljettajan vasemman puolen nappivalikoimassa, ja volvo 8700, nappi löytyy kuljettajan yläpuoleisen sähkökaapin luukun alta joka yleensä on auki, tai avain roikkuu virta-avaimen kanssa samasta lenkistä. Vanhoissa carruslaisissa pysäkkijarrun nappi taisi olla myös aika helposti tyrkyllä kun sähkökaapin avaa(?) 

Mutta pointti on lähinnä se että vaikka kuinka liikennöitsijät sitä kieltäisi, on pysäkkijarrun kytkeminen pois hyvin helppoa ja sen selvittäminen, että kukas päivän kuudesta kuljettajasta sen kytkikään tänään taas pois päältä, hyvin turhauttavaa ja ehkäpä jopa turhaa..

----------


## chauffer

Helbillä pysäkkijarrun pois kytkeminen on kiellettyä ja kiinnijäännistä seuraa varoitus. Olen yrittänyt tekniselle johdolle kärjistää että ne pysäkkijarrun katkaisijat täytyisi ehdottomasti olla kuljettajan saavuttamattomissa. Jos vikaa sitten ilmenee, korjaamo käy korjaamassa, kuljettaja ei edes silloin saisi itse jarrua poistaa. Toisena ehdotin että kovaääninen summeri soisi aina kun ovi avataan ja pysäkkijarru ei ole toiminnassa. Tällöin vian tullessa, autoa voi silti siirtää. Osassa 600-sarjan Manneissa tälläinen summeri on mutta ääni todella hiljainen... Ja suurin osa pysäkkijarru vioista ilmenee niissä autoissa joissa se ollut pois kytkettynä pitkän aikaa ja sitten laitetaan uudelleen toimintaan...

----------


## zige94

Tulipahan tätä ketjua luettuani mieleen että Nobinan Ikaruksissa on yleensä pysäkkijarrut. Mutta eräs kuski oli eilen keksinytkin ottaa sen pois, ja aiheuttipa jopa vaaratilanteen. Kuljettaja oli pysähtynyt pysäkille, avanut keski- ja takaoven. Keskiovelta jäävät olivat jo ulkona, kuski sulki sen, takaovelta oli sit vähä myöhemmin matkustajat myös jäääneet pois, kuski sulki sen ja avasi vahingossa keskioven. Kuljettaja vielä katseli peileistä että onko ovet varmasti kiinni, mutta lähtikin sitten liikkelle. Kanssamatkustajani eivät huomanneet tilannetta kun kuljettaja ajaa ovet auki, keskiovella oli vielä ulkomaalainen nainen painavien kauppakassien kanssa, kuljettaja ajaa n. 50km/h keskiovi auki? No, minäpä huusin oikein kovaan ääneen kuljettajalle, joka sitten sulki oven ja jatkoi tyyneesti mitään sanomatta matkaansa.

Pistin Nobinalle palautetta ja vastasivat että ovat pahoillaan kuljettajan virheestä, ja kouluttaja puhuttelee häntä.

----------


## chauffer

> Kuten nimimerkki vristo hyvin mainitsi, tämä pysäkkijarru on kaupunkiliikenteessä erittäin tarpeellinen varuste ja kannatan ehdottomasti sen määräämistä pakolliseksi HSL:n kaupunkiliikenteessä.
> 
> Jos/kun HSL:een liittyy nykyisten kaupunkien ja kuntien lisäksi muitakin kuntia/kaupunkeja pitää tapauskohtaisesti arvioida, onko kyseinen bussilinja ketjussa mainittua kaupunkiliikennettä. Ehdottaisin määrittelykriteeriksi yksinkertaisesti matalalattiaisen bussin, jossa on matala keski-/takasilta. Näihin voi keski-/takaovesta nousta kyytiin lastenvaunuja, rollaattoria käyttäviä matkustajia jne. eli jos liikenteen tilaaja tai liikennöitsijä määrittelee kyseiselle linjalle tällaisen kalustotyypin niin pysäkkijarru on pakollinen varuste.


Pysäkkijarru on ollut Ytv/Hsl kilpailutuksissa vaatimuksena jo useita vuosia, sen valvontaa vain ei juuri ole kun lipun tarkastajia ei paljon busseissa näy...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hienoa, zige94, että laitoit palautetta kuljettajan virheestä - sinullehan ei varmaankaan koskaan satu missään elämäntilanteessa ainoatakaan virhettä! Mistä tiedät, että juuri kyseinen kuljettaja oli poistanut jarrun? Entä, olivatko matkustajat kenties vääntäneet ovipeilejä?

----------


## Samppa

> Hienoa, zige94, että laitoit palautetta kuljettajan virheestä - sinullehan ei varmaankaan koskaan satu missään elämäntilanteessa ainoatakaan virhettä!


Siis virheistä ei saa antaa palautetta, ellei itse ole täysin virheetön.
Näkökulma tuokin.

----------


## zige94

> Hienoa, zige94, että laitoit palautetta kuljettajan virheestä - sinullehan ei varmaankaan koskaan satu missään elämäntilanteessa ainoatakaan virhettä! Mistä tiedät, että juuri kyseinen kuljettaja oli poistanut jarrun? Entä, olivatko matkustajat kenties vääntäneet ovipeilejä?


Kyllä minullekkin virheitä sattuu. Eihän se pakosti kuljettajan virhe ollutkaan. Mutta pistän aina palautetta jostain "epänormaalista", oli sitten kuljettajan virhe tai ei. Liikennöitsijät puuttuvat omalla tavallaan asiaan, todennäköisesti myös selvittävät ekana ko. asian ennen kuin päättävät mitä tekevät. Ajoipa myös kuljettaja reipasta ylinopeutta, 89km/h (GPS:llä katsottu, voi heittää 1-4km/h) alueella jossa nopeusrajoitus on 60km/h. Kyllä kuljettajan ajotyylistäkin voi jotain päätellä!

----------


## Jompero

> Kyllä minullekkin virheitä sattuu. Eihän se pakosti kuljettajan virhe ollutkaan. Mutta pistän aina palautetta jostain "epänormaalista", oli sitten kuljettajan virhe tai ei. Liikennöitsijät puuttuvat omalla tavallaan asiaan, todennäköisesti myös selvittävät ekana ko. asian ennen kuin päättävät mitä tekevät. Ajoipa myös kuljettaja reipasta ylinopeutta, 89km/h (GPS:llä katsottu, voi heittää 1-4km/h) alueella jossa nopeusrajoitus on 60km/h. Kyllä kuljettajan ajotyylistäkin voi jotain päätellä!


Voihan olla mahdollista myös ettei pysäkkijarru toiminut. Eihän kuljettaja olekaan kaikkeen syypää, mutta useimmiten matkustajat ja itse liikennöitsiä syyttävät asiasta kuin asiasta kuljettajaa. Helppohan se on siirtää vastuu muille, niin ei ainakaan itse joudu huonoon valoon.

Pysäkkijarruista vielä sen verran, että aiemmin ainakin monessa HelBin Volvo 7000:ssa saattoivat takaovet avautua yht'äkkiä kesken ajon, eikä pysäkkijarru kytkeytynyt päälle. Eli tässä tilanteessa ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko kuljettaja näplännyt pysäkkijarrunappia vai ei. En tiedä mikä on asian laita noissa autoissa nykyään, sillä en ole onneksi joutunut noita vehkeitä paljoakaan katselemaan.

----------


## zige94

> Voihan olla mahdollista myös ettei pysäkkijarru toiminut. Eihän kuljettaja olekaan kaikkeen syypää, mutta useimmiten matkustajat ja itse liikennöitsiä syyttävät asiasta kuin asiasta kuljettajaa. Helppohan se on siirtää vastuu muille, niin ei ainakaan itse joudu huonoon valoon.
> 
> Pysäkkijarruista vielä sen verran, että aiemmin ainakin monessa HelBin Volvo 7000:ssa saattoivat takaovet avautua yht'äkkiä kesken ajon, eikä pysäkkijarru kytkeytynyt päälle. Eli tässä tilanteessa ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko kuljettaja näplännyt pysäkkijarrunappia vai ei. En tiedä mikä on asian laita noissa autoissa nykyään, sillä en ole onneksi joutunut noita vehkeitä paljoakaan katselemaan.


Niinpä. En siitä sitten tiedä, mutta kuten totesin niin pistin silti palautetta, enkä tiedä että tarkistivatko auton tms. muuta, ennen kuin kuski puhuttelivat, tai pistivätkö edes kuskin piikkiin? En siinä viestissä suoraan kuskin piikkiin pistäny. Enemmän se viesti vaikutti siltä että olisin sen auton piikkiin pistänyt  :Razz:  Mutta eihän Nobina osaa sillä tavalla ajatella  :Smile: 

Ja eikö kuljettajat pidä tarkistaa että niistä peileistä myös näkee? Jos peileistä ei näe, sitten vaikka pysäyttää bussin ja säätää ne hyvin, ennekuin jatkaa, niin kuin tänään 519:n kuski teki Itäkeskuksessa ja lähti myöhässä, turvallisuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Hatka

> Hienoa, zige94, että laitoit palautetta kuljettajan virheestä - sinullehan ei varmaankaan koskaan satu missään elämäntilanteessa ainoatakaan virhettä! Mistä tiedät, että juuri kyseinen kuljettaja oli poistanut jarrun? Entä, olivatko matkustajat kenties vääntäneet ovipeilejä?


Mielestäni virhe oli siinä, että kuljettaja lähti liikkeelle oven ollessa auki. Virheistä pitää aina antaa palautetta, vaikka niitä kaikille - myös minulle - sattuukin. Kuljettajan pitää itse tarkistaa, että näkee peileistä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja eikö kuljettajat pidä tarkistaa että niistä peileistä myös näkee? Jos peileistä ei näe, sitten vaikka pysäyttää bussin ja säätää ne hyvin, ennekuin jatkaa, niin kuin tänään 519:n kuski teki Itäkeskuksessa ja lähti myöhässä, turvallisuuden vuoksi.


Jotkut kuskit asettavat peilit vinoon tahallaan vain jottei matkustajat näkisi kuskia peileistä, en itse ainakaan keksi muita syitä..

----------


## zige94

> Jotkut kuskit asettavat peilit vinoon tahallaan vain jottei matkustajat näkisi kuskia peileistä, en itse ainakaan keksi muita syitä..


Niin. En ole itse nähnyt kun vasta yhden tapauksen eilen myöhäisillassa jossa tumma kuski ajoi h76B:tä. Ulkona oli jo ihan pimeetä, ja bussi tulee pysäkille, kuljettaja oli matkustamoon pistäny todella himmeälle valot, ei nähnyt melkeinpä mitään, ja etuosa oli täysin pimeenä. Voisikohan tässäkin olla syy se ettei matkustajat näe peilistä kuskia? En kyllä tajua että miksi kuljettaja ei halua näyttäytyä matkustajille. Tekeekö jotain muuta sitten eikä keskity ajamiseen, eikä halua matkustajien sitten näkevän sitä? Ei se tuskinpa se kuljettaja edes näki oville kunnolla. Vauhtikiakin oli sellaiset 80 km/h 60km/h:n alueella.

----------


## vristo

> Hienoa, zige94, että laitoit palautetta kuljettajan virheestä - sinullehan ei varmaankaan koskaan satu missään elämäntilanteessa ainoatakaan virhettä! Mistä tiedät, että juuri kyseinen kuljettaja oli poistanut jarrun? Entä, olivatko matkustajat kenties vääntäneet ovipeilejä?


Jos sinä saat vaikkapa pilaantunutta lihaa lähikaupastasi, niin etkö sinäkin anna palautetta asiasta? Vai syötkö sen lihan ihan kiltisti ja toteat vaan, että näitähän sattuu?

Virheistä ja epäasiallisesta toiminnasta pitääkin antaa palautetta, vaikka kyse olisikin vain unohduksesta tai ajattelemattomuudesta. Minäkin toivoisin, että saisin enemmän ja välitöntä palautetta matkustajilta siitä, kuinka olen heitä palvellut ja kuljettanut. Vain siten voin kehittyä työssäni riittävästi.

----------


## tkp

> Niin. En ole itse nähnyt kun vasta yhden tapauksen eilen myöhäisillassa jossa tumma kuski ajoi h76B:tä. Ulkona oli jo ihan pimeetä, ja bussi tulee pysäkille, kuljettaja oli matkustamoon pistäny todella himmeälle valot, ei nähnyt melkeinpä mitään, ja etuosa oli täysin pimeenä. Voisikohan tässäkin olla syy se ettei matkustajat näe peilistä kuskia?


Vai voisiko syy olla esim. se että matkustamon kattovalot häikäisevät ja heijastavat ikävästi tuulilasiin, jolloin kyse on turvallisuudesta...

----------


## vristo

> Vai voisiko syy olla esim. se että matkustamon kattovalot häikäisevät ja heijastavat ikävästi tuulilasiin, jolloin kyse on turvallisuudesta...


Joissain bussimalleissa on todellakin näin. Erityisen pahoja olivat esimerkiksi Helbin 7000-Volvot uutena, joissa tuulilasi oli lähes täydellinen "peili" täysillä sisävaloilla pimeään aikaan. Tällaisiin asioihin toivoisinkin bussivalmistajien kiinnittävän huomiota tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä minullekkin virheitä sattuu. Eihän se pakosti kuljettajan virhe ollutkaan. Mutta pistän aina palautetta jostain "epänormaalista", oli sitten kuljettajan virhe tai ei. Liikennöitsijät puuttuvat omalla tavallaan asiaan, todennäköisesti myös selvittävät ekana ko. asian ennen kuin päättävät mitä tekevät. Ajoipa myös kuljettaja reipasta ylinopeutta, 89km/h (GPS:llä katsottu, voi heittää 1-4km/h) alueella jossa nopeusrajoitus on 60km/h. Kyllä kuljettajan ajotyylistäkin voi jotain päätellä!


Ihan hyvä että sanoit kuskille, ja annoit palautetta oikeaan paikkaan. Jotkut ottavat vain tyynesti kuvan kamerapuhelimella, ja lähettävät sen vartti lehteen eivätkä sano kuskille mitään.

----------


## chauffer

> Pysäkkijarruista vielä sen verran, että aiemmin ainakin monessa HelBin Volvo 7000:ssa saattoivat takaovet avautua yht'äkkiä kesken ajon, eikä pysäkkijarru kytkeytynyt päälle. Eli tässä tilanteessa ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko kuljettaja näplännyt pysäkkijarrunappia vai ei. En tiedä mikä on asian laita noissa autoissa nykyään, sillä en ole onneksi joutunut noita vehkeitä paljoakaan katselemaan.


tämä toiminto tietääkseni kaikissa busseissa, pysäkkijarru ei mene päälle jos nopeus yli 20-30 km/h. Toisaalta ovet eivät katkaisijasta avaudu jos nopeus yli 0-3 km/h. Eli jos häiriö tulee ja ovet avautuvat vauhdissa olisi melko vaarallista jos ovijarru menisi päälle esim. 80 km/h nopeudessa..

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Niin, vielä ko. palautteesta tai yleensäkin palautteista. Tietysti asiasta voi aina sanoa, mutta yleensä vaan tahtoo olla niin, että asiaa kuin asiaa väritetään ja muutetaan - ja kuljettaja saadaan näyttämään toimineen lähes rikollisesti!  :Mad:  Käytännössä moni asia joudutaan tekemään hosumalla, ja autoa vaihdetaan lähes lennosta (välillä 3-4 kertaa päivässä). Ja ollaan valmiiksi myöhässä. Ja kun vielä ensimmäinen matkustaja alkaa kitisemään myöhästymisestä, niin rupea siinä sitten takaoven peiliä säätelemään... :Icon Frown:   Yksi ongelman aiheuttaja voi olla myös onneton viiksi, jolla jossain busseissa ovia hallitaan. Hieman ronski etuoven sulkemisliike voikin jo avata takaovet - vanhat kunnon napit toimivat paremmin. Mielestäni joku tahaton virhe ei niinkään ole valituksen aihe, eriasia on vaikkapa kiroilu tai muuten asiaton käytös matkustajia kohtaan. Itse olen saanut palautetta mm. siitä, että olen ollut toistuvasti myöhässä ruuhkalinjalla (jopa 8min), ja kyseinen henkilö vaati moisen kuljettajan poistoa linjalta! Eli vaikea on vetää kompromissia kiireen ja turvallisuuden välille. PS. Minun puolestani ovijarru pitäisi olla jokaisessa linja-autossa, eikä kytkettävissä pois.

----------


## Koala

Vaikka peilit näyttäisi kuuhun ja matkustamossa olisi 1000W halogeenit valaistuksena niin onhan siitä oven aukiolosta merkkivalo?

----------


## zige94

> Virheistä ja epäasiallisesta toiminnasta pitääkin antaa palautetta, vaikka kyse olisikin vain unohduksesta tai ajattelemattomuudesta. Minäkin toivoisin, että saisin enemmän ja välitöntä palautetta matkustajilta siitä, kuinka olen heitä palvellut ja kuljettanut. Vain siten voin kehittyä työssäni riittävästi.


Itselläni on tapana antaa aina palautetta jos havaitsen jotain epäasiallista tai kuski tekee jonkun virheen. En mistäään ihan pienen pienistä palautetta pistä. Ja myös saatan palautetta pistää jos sattuu tulemaan todella ystävällinen mukava kuljettaja, joita on nykyään melkeinpä ainoastaan Nobinalle, ja niitäkin todella vähän. Ja vristo, jos joskus satun kyytiisi ja olet ystävällinen kiinnitän huomiota johonkin jonka teet esimerkiksi paremmin kuin useammat muut kuskit niin voi olla että satut saamaan palautetta.  :Smile:  En tunnistaisi sinua varmaan missään suoraan, mutta jos erotut jollakin tavalla suurimmasta osasta kuskeista niin kyllä positiivistä palautetta tulee.




> Ihan hyvä että sanoit kuskille, ja annoit palautetta oikeaan paikkaan. Jotkut ottavat vain tyynesti kuvan kamerapuhelimella, ja lähettävät sen vartti lehteen eivätkä sano kuskille mitään.


Juuri näin, esimerkiksi se 550-tapaus jossa kuski luki oliko se kehä ykköselle ajaessaan samalla jotain aikakausilehteä ratin päälle pitäen? Huomattikohan kukaan siitä kuskille vai ottiko vaa kuvan ja anto asian olla? Itselläni tapana sanoa kuskille välillä jos huomaan jotain "erikoista". Ja kuten yllä mainitsen, niin aika usein HSL:n sivuilla jätän palautteen, jonka HSL ohjaa oikealle liikennöitsijälle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:50 ----------




> Vaikka peilit näyttäisi kuuhun ja matkustamossa olisi 1000W halogeenit valaistuksena niin onhan siitä oven aukiolosta merkkivalo?


Onha niissä, muistaakseni, ainakin Ikaruksissa taitaa olla. Ja taitaa Ikaruksissa myös vilkkua "STOP/jonkilainen varoitusjuttu" valo jossain siinä nopeusmittarin yllä jos ovi auki. Mutta ne ovat niin vanhoja että välillä se "STOP" valoa siinä nopeusmittarin yllä vilkkuu oikein kunnolla vaikka ne olisivatkin kiinni. Ja enpä ole monissa Ikaruksissa nähneeni että toimisivat edes ovista ilmoittavat merkkivalot enään.

----------


## J_J

> Käytännössä moni asia joudutaan tekemään hosumalla, ja autoa vaihdetaan lähes lennosta (välillä 3-4 kertaa päivässä). Ja ollaan valmiiksi myöhässä. Ja kun vielä ensimmäinen matkustaja alkaa kitisemään myöhästymisestä, niin rupea siinä sitten takaoven peiliä säätelemään...


Mikä pakottaa toimimaan hosumalla? Ainakaan omasta mielestäni kiire tai "kiire" ei saa eikä voi mennä matkustaja- tai liikenneturvallisuuden ohi. En tarkoita sitä, etteikö itsekin tulisi joskus "yritettyä" hieman, ettei jäisi kohtuuttomasti myöhään ruuhkavuorossa. Mutta niin kiire ei voi olla, ettei ovi- ja taustapeilejä "ehdi" säätää sellaiseen asentoon, että niistä myös näkee sen mitä pitää.




> Yksi ongelman aiheuttaja voi olla myös onneton viiksi, jolla jossain busseissa ovia hallitaan. Hieman ronski etuoven sulkemisliike voikin jo avata takaovet - vanhat kunnon napit toimivat paremmin.


Kuvailemallasi tavalla toimiva oviviiksi on saavuttanut valmistajan sille asettaman käyttöikätavoitteen eli on vaihtokunnossa. Joskus oviviiksi saattaa kestää jopa yli viisi vuotta täysin toimintakuntoisena ja luotettavana, toisinaan tapaa jopa takuun alaisia autoja, joissa tätä kertomaasi hallintavivun yliherkkyyttä ilmenee. On muuten oikeasti v-mäinen vika kohdalle sattuessaan... Toimivaa eli kunnossa olevaa ovien hallintaviikseä en kyllä vaihtaisi nappulaviidakkoon, ruåtsalaistyyppisestä vasemmalla kädellä rassattavasta hintti-kahvasta puhumattakaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Onha niissä, muistaakseni, ainakin Ikaruksissa taitaa olla. Ja taitaa Ikaruksissa myös vilkkua "STOP/jonkilainen varoitusjuttu" valo jossain siinä nopeusmittarin yllä jos ovi auki. Mutta ne ovat niin vanhoja että välillä se "STOP" valoa siinä nopeusmittarin yllä vilkkuu oikein kunnolla vaikka ne olisivatkin kiinni. Ja enpä ole monissa Ikaruksissa nähneeni että toimisivat edes ovista ilmoittavat merkkivalot enään.


Kyllähän nyt kuljettajan aitioon viimeistään korvilla kuulee, jos jokin ovi on auki. En kyllä muista koskaan merkkivaloista sitä tiiranneeni. Peileistähän sen näkee ja kun ovijarru toimii oikein, liikkeelle ei lähdetä ovien ollessa auki.

Minusta ovijarrujen olisi kyllä oltava käytössä aina ja kaikessa kalustossa. Jotkut hätähousut avaavat ovet vauhdissa pysäkille tultaessa jo ennen kuin auto on läheskään pysähtynyt. Matkustajana en varmasti liiku yhtään ennen kuin auto on täysin pysähtynyt. Ovien aukiolo auton liikkuessa on aina melkoinen turvallisuusriski.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ...ruåtsalaistyyppisestä vasemmalla kädellä rassattavasta hintti-kahvasta puhumattakaan.


Löytyi tuollekin varusteelle osuva nimi. 

Länskärin edesmenneessä, Ruotsista hankitussa 19:ssä oli sellainen.  Lisäksi oli oviin, ovijarruun, ja niiaukseen liittyviä nappeja, nuppeja ja vipuja puolenkymmentä kappaletta, kaikki vasemmalla kädellä.  Puoli vuotta meni, ennenkuin osasin systeemiä kunnolla käyttää.  Jos yksikin vipu oli väärässä asennossa, pysyi ovijarru päällä, ja kaasupoljin ei toiminut.  

Jarrupaineet piti kerätä tyhjäkäynnillä, koska ovien turvalaitehäiriö, matala ovipaine, esti kaasupolkimen toiminnan.  Osa turvajärjestelmän antureista ja toimilaitteista oli viallisia, ja siitä aiheutui virhetoimintoja.  Jonnekin kuljettajan läheisyyteen oli piilotettu pietsosummeri, josta silloin tällöin lähti todella ...ttumainen ääni jollain tuntemattomalla oviin liittyvällä perusteella.  Keskiovi lässähti joskus kiinni kovalla voimalla kesken kaiken, oli tuntoreunan välissä matkustaja, tai ei.  Normaali sulkuliike kesti reilun sekunnin verran, ja tuntoreuna esti likistymisen, mutta häiriötilanteessa alle 0,1 sekuntia.  Kerran Notkopolun pysäkillä Höytämössä  keskiovi hakkasi parikymmentä kertaa nopeasti auki-kiinni-auki-kiinni, ja summeri kiljui joka sulkuliikkeen ajan.  Muutaman sulku- ja avauskäskyn jälkeen tilanne rauhoittui.  Ilmiön aiheutti viallinen ajopiirturi.

Ruotsalaisille tyypillinen liiallinen turva-automatiikan viljely aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita matkustajille ja vaikeuttaa kuljettajan työtä.  Turvalaitekokonaisuus toimii bussissa  siitä, kun se vihdoin on saatu toimimaan käyttäjän toiveitten mukaisesti, siihen kun se ensimmäisen kerran vikaantuu.  Bussin toisesta käyttövuodesta  noin puolet.

----------


## vristo

Edellisissä viesteissä arvostellussa ruotsalaistyyppisessä "hinttikahvasysteemissä" on tosiaankin kyse tottumisesta, sillä minä pidin aikanaan HelBin MaxCien (ex-9502-9522) ruotsalaistyyppistä ovisysteemiä yhtenä parhaista. Oli todella helppokäyttöinen ja looginen. Ja voin vakuuttaa, etten ole ainakaan "hintti"  :Wink: .

----------


## Nak

Nämäkin ovat makuasioita, Hinttiscanioissa oleva kahva systeemi oli ihan kätevä ja takaovia oli helpoin käyttää "pakko"napilla jolloin ei tullut sitä vaaraa että matkustajat jäisi ovien väliin. Itse kuitenkin tykkään eniten ovikohtaisista napeista, Jotka löytyy vanhoista carruksista ja ikaruksista vasemmanpuolen sivupaneelista. napit ovat kädenulottuvilla, ja voi käyttää yhtä ovea kerrallaan ja hyvänä puolena voi mainita myös sen että talvisin kun ei tarvitse avata kun esim. keskiovi niin ei tule ihan niin paljoa lämpöhukkaa ja ovat mielestäni myös nopeammat käyttää.. 

Kävi itselleni niin että olin NF 20:lla (96vm City L) h16:lla ja kesän helteillä pidin hernesaaressa kaikkia ovia auki merelle päin, jotta ilma vaihtuu. Sitten lähtöajan lähestyessä ajattelin että saan vielä hyvin ilman vaihtumaan kun ajan lähtöpysäkille ovet auki. Sitten Thoreb(tämän sarjan autoissa on thorebin väyläsähköt) alkoi huutamaan ja takaovet meni automaattisesti kiinni kun nopeus nousi ehkä n.5km/h nopeuteen. Ja varoitusääni loppui kun ovet olivat kiinni.

Itselle kävi myös tuossa reilu viikko sitten vahinko kun ovissa ei ollut turvajärjestelmä, eräs mummeli oli juossut rautatientorilla h55k:n kyytiin, enkä ollut huomannut tätä, viimeisen matkustajan astuessa kyytiin laitoin normaalisti ovet kiinni ja rupesin vahtaamaan vasempaa peiliä, että pääsisin lähtemään liikenteen mukaan, sitten havahduin kun joku mummeli ähki siinä ja katsoin niin tämä oli käsi olkapäähän asti ja pää oven välissä tulossa sisään. No onneksi siitä selvittiin säikähdyksellä. Auto oli NF 138 (99vm City L) ja tässä ei vielä ole etuovella turvatoimintoja.

----------


## Koala

> Jotkut hätähousut avaavat ovet vauhdissa pysäkille tultaessa jo ennen kuin auto on läheskään pysähtynyt.


Kerran kävi näin ja kaveripa ei pysäyttänyt autoa ollenkaan, siinä mentiin ovi auki kävelyvauhtia monta metriä... Huusin sitten että jos viitsisit ihan pysäyttää bussin niin pääsisi ulos...

----------


## Knightrider

> Kerran kävi näin ja kaveripa ei pysäyttänyt autoa ollenkaan, siinä mentiin ovi auki kävelyvauhtia monta metriä... Huusin sitten että jos viitsisit ihan pysäyttää bussin niin pääsisi ulos...


Muistan kun kerran h92:lla kuski hidasti ~5 km/h:n ja avasi puolikkaan etuoven, onnistuin hyppäämään sisään ja heti kiihdytys. En kuitenkaan valittanut asiasta, sillä joskus minusta tuntuu ärsyttävältä kun bussi hidastaa hitaasti, kiihdyttää hitaasti, avaa ja sulkee ovet kiireettä vaikka bussi on jo myöhässä.. Jos ovet aukeavat ja sulkeutuvat hitaasti pidän hyväksyttävänä ovien avaamisen hidastuksen loppupuolella ja sulkemisen jo kiihdyttäessä, kunhan tarjotaan matkustajalle mahdollisuus siirtyä ajoneuvoon/-sta ajoneuvon ollessa paikallaan.

----------


## skuruman

> Onha niissä, muistaakseni, ainakin Ikaruksissa taitaa olla. Ja taitaa Ikaruksissa myös vilkkua "STOP/jonkilainen varoitusjuttu" valo jossain siinä nopeusmittarin yllä jos ovi auki. Mutta ne ovat niin vanhoja että välillä se "STOP" valoa siinä nopeusmittarin yllä vilkkuu oikein kunnolla vaikka ne olisivatkin kiinni. Ja enpä ole monissa Ikaruksissa nähneeni että toimisivat edes ovista ilmoittavat merkkivalot enään.


Mites muuten bussivarikoilla toimii vikojen korjaukset? Tekeekö kuljettaja vikailmoituksen ja korjataanko sitten viat kohtuullisessa ajassa?
Meillä ratikkapuolella kuljettaja tekee vikailmoituksen paperille joka jätetään vaunuun tai hallimiehelle sisäänajettaessa. Lähes kaikki viat sitten korjataan yön aikana. Vain jos vika on isompi tai turvallisuuteen liittyvä niin vaunu jää sisään eikä lähde ennenkuin vika on korjattu.

----------


## zige94

> Mites muuten bussivarikoilla toimii vikojen korjaukset? Tekeekö kuljettaja vikailmoituksen ja korjataanko sitten viat kohtuullisessa ajassa?
> Meillä ratikkapuolella kuljettaja tekee vikailmoituksen paperille joka jätetään vaunuun tai hallimiehelle sisäänajettaessa. Lähes kaikki viat sitten korjataan yön aikana. Vain jos vika on isompi tai turvallisuuteen liittyvä niin vaunu jää sisään eikä lähde ennenkuin vika on korjattu.


Nak ja vristo ainekin osaavat varmaan vastata tarkemmin, mutta sen perusteella mitä olen parin kaverin kanssa jutellut jotka ovat Nobinalla niin ovat sanoneet että kuljettajan pitäisi vikailmoitus tehä, ainekin itse olin kerran mukana kun olin hänen kanssaa Puistolan asemalla jolloin kävin ostamassa itselleni ja hänelle juotavaa. No takasin tullesssani näin ko. auton City L:n takana kammottavan aukon, kuski soitti sitten heti siitä varikolle jotka tekivät siitä vikailmoituksen. Että puhelimella ainekin näköjään tehdään jotkut. Olen myös nähnyt vikailmoituksia roikkuvan kuljettajan aitiossa ylhäällä linjakilpien vaihtopaneelin vieressä.

----------


## Koala

> Mites muuten bussivarikoilla toimii vikojen korjaukset? Tekeekö kuljettaja vikailmoituksen ja korjataanko sitten viat kohtuullisessa ajassa?
> Meillä ratikkapuolella kuljettaja tekee vikailmoituksen paperille joka jätetään vaunuun tai hallimiehelle sisäänajettaessa. Lähes kaikki viat sitten korjataan yön aikana. Vain jos vika on isompi tai turvallisuuteen liittyvä niin vaunu jää sisään eikä lähde ennenkuin vika on korjattu.


Pohjolalla ainakin paukutellaan viat varikon tietokoneella suoraan huoltohemmojen järjestelmään*. Muilla on näkynyt lappusysteemejä ja jos kärry ei kulje lainkaan niin puhelimella sitten  :Wink: 

*Josta pystyy periaatteessa ainakin seuraamaan mitä vialle on tehty/aiotaan tehdä/ollaan tekemättä

----------


## Nak

Nobinalla ja Helbillä homma toimii niin, että pienen vian yllättäessä jätetään vikailmoitus liikenteentyönjohdolle joka asiasta ilmoittaa sitten korjaamolle. Kikka miehet käy katsomassa autoista ns. pienet viat (sulakkeet, valot, yms.) ja korjaamolla sitten ne isommat. Mutta esim. ovijarrun toiminta taitaa olla niin alhaisella prioriteetilla korjaamontyönjohdon/liikenteentyönjohdon kannalta, että niitä korjaillaan sitten kun on varaa laittaa vara-autoja tilalle tai bussi on jonkun isomman homman takia korjaamolla..

(itsellä myös 4v kokemus sieltä korjaamolta ja ei asentajallakaan ole helppoa kun ei autoa saa korjata välttämättä niin paljon kun olis tarve. "laitetaan se vaan ajokuntoon, se tulee takaisin kuitenkin" totesi eräs pomoistani joskus..)

----------


## PepeB

Itse en PK-seudulla liiku liiemmin, mutta luin muuten vaan tätä, niin miksi valitatte pysäkkijarrusta? Aivan turha vekotin. Paunulla hyvä kun ei jätetä jo tilausvaiheessa pois. matkasta tulee paljon jouhevampi ja nopeampi.

----------


## Nak

> Itse en PK-seudulla liiku liiemmin, mutta luin muuten vaan tätä, niin miksi valitatte pysäkkijarrusta? Aivan turha vekotin. Paunulla hyvä kun ei jätetä jo tilausvaiheessa pois. matkasta tulee paljon jouhevampi ja nopeampi.


omasta mielestä mitä mainioin apuväline työntekoon ja toiseksi tilaaja edellyttää sitä ihan niinkuin niitä ihania värejään jne..

----------


## Rester

> Itse en PK-seudulla liiku liiemmin, mutta luin muuten vaan tätä, niin miksi valitatte pysäkkijarrusta? Aivan turha vekotin. Paunulla hyvä kun ei jätetä jo tilausvaiheessa pois. matkasta tulee paljon jouhevampi ja nopeampi.


Ja Paunulla sen "turhuuden" huomaa siinä vaiheessa, kun auto viilettää lastenvaunut keskisillalla Hämeenkatua alas keskiovet auki. Kyllä, on tullut ihan luonnossa nähtyä moinen. Turvallista matkaa, jne.

Millä lailla matkasta tulee jouhevampi? Käytännön kokemuksesta voin sanoa (ajanut ruuhka-aikaan autolla, jossa pysäkkijarru oli syystä tai toisesta rikki), ettei matka-aikaan tule korkeintaan kuin minuutin-parin ero, yleensä ei sitäkään. Paljon riippuu siitä, miten ovia käyttää; ne kun voi laittaa jo aiemmin kiinni kuin vasta liikkelle lähtiessä. Jos perille ehtiminen seutuliikenteessä on tuosta parista minuutista kiinni, niin syyllistä kannattanee hakea jostain muualta kuin tuosta turvatoiminnosta.  :Wink:  Pysäkkijarru on myös "kiva" lisä liikennevaloissa, kun ei tarvitse jarrupoljinta painaa pysyäkseen paikallaan (olettaen, että ko. toiminto on oviviikseen asennettuna).

Kuten Nak sanoi, se on todella mainio apuväline työntekoon, ja Tampereellakin tilaaja vaatii sisäisessä liikenteessä ovijarrun käyttämistä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Pysäkkijarrun vaikutus matka-aikaan on verattavissa siihen, kuinka paljon ajellaan ovet avoinna. Nätillä ajolla se ei juurikaan hidasta. Ja mitä sitten, vaikka hidastaisikin?

----------


## Koala

Kyllä minusta täytyy lähteä siitä näin vuonna 2011 että joukkoliikennevälineessä pitää olla estetty ovet auki ajaminen. Mä en voi ymmärtää kuljettajia jotka vastustaa teknisiä ratkaisuja joilla voidaan välttää matkustajan tappaminen/vammauttaminen. Inhimillisen erehdyksen vaaran poistaminen on aina hyvä juttu!

----------


## HT

> Ja Paunulla sen "turhuuden" huomaa siinä vaiheessa, kun auto viilettää lastenvaunut keskisillalla Hämeenkatua alas keskiovet auki. Kyllä, on tullut ihan luonnossa nähtyä moinen. Turvallista matkaa, jne.
> 
> Millä lailla matkasta tulee jouhevampi? Käytännön kokemuksesta voin sanoa (ajanut ruuhka-aikaan autolla, jossa pysäkkijarru oli syystä tai toisesta rikki), ettei matka-aikaan tule korkeintaan kuin minuutin-parin ero, yleensä ei sitäkään. Paljon riippuu siitä, miten ovia käyttää; ne kun voi laittaa jo aiemmin kiinni kuin vasta liikkelle lähtiessä. Jos perille ehtiminen seutuliikenteessä on tuosta parista minuutista kiinni, niin syyllistä kannattanee hakea jostain muualta kuin tuosta turvatoiminnosta.  Pysäkkijarru on myös "kiva" lisä liikennevaloissa, kun ei tarvitse jarrupoljinta painaa pysyäkseen paikallaan (olettaen, että ko. toiminto on oviviikseen asennettuna).
> 
> Kuten Nak sanoi, se on todella mainio apuväline työntekoon, ja Tampereellakin tilaaja vaatii sisäisessä liikenteessä ovijarrun käyttämistä.


Nimimerkit Nak ja Rester puhuvat kyllä tässä aiheessa täyttä asiaa. Itse myös jonkin verran lähinnä kaupunkilinja-autoa ammatikseni kuljettaneena puolustan ovijarrun käyttöä jo pelkästään työnteon helpottumisen vuoksi. Lisäksi asian puoltoa helpottavat turvallisuusnäkökohdat, joita jo tulikin esille. Valitettavaa on, että näistä tässä mainituista tekijöistä huolimatta ilmeisesti mm. Paunulla ei haluta nähdä edes matkustajaturvallisuuden parantamista tärkeänä asiana  :Sad:  Tämä näkemykseni on sikäli ehdollinen, että pyörrän tekstini ilomielin, mikäli edellä kirjoittaneet ovat väärässä paunulaisten seutubussien ovijarruttomuuden suhteen ja osoittautuisi, että on haukuttu "väärää puuta".

Matkustajana merkille pantua on se, että Paunun autoissa linjoilla 7, 15, 22 ja 27 tuntuu ovijarrut olevan kiitettävän hyvin toiminnassa, Veolia-taustaisissa Scaloissa ilmeisesti myös etuovessa. Tätä taustaa vasten onkin erikoista, että Paunun joli-liikenteen aikanaan avannut kymppilinja saa edelleen päästellä ovijarruttomilla autoilla...

----------


## J_J

> Tämä näkemykseni on sikäli ehdollinen, että pyörrän tekstini ilomielin, mikäli edellä kirjoittaneet ovat väärässä paunulaisten seutubussien ovijarruttomuuden suhteen ja osoittautuisi, että on haukuttu "väärää puuta".
> 
> Matkustajana merkille pantua on se, että Paunun autoissa linjoilla 7, 15, 22 ja 27 tuntuu ovijarrut olevan kiitettävän hyvin toiminnassa, Veolia-taustaisissa Scaloissa ilmeisesti myös etuovessa. Tätä taustaa vasten onkin erikoista, että Paunun joli-liikenteen aikanaan avannut kymppilinja saa edelleen päästellä ovijarruttomilla autoilla...


Itse en ole tavannut Paunun seutuautoissa aktivoitua ovijarrua muulloin kuin silloin, kun olen sen itse käyttöön kytkenyt (ja hyväksi havainnut). Että sikäli näkemyksesi ehdollisuus voitanee perua...

----------


## tkp

Eräässä bussifirmassa kiellettiin kytkemästä pysäkkijarruja käyttöön vaikka ne autosta löytyivätkin. Sähkökaapissa iso tarra "älä koske" katkaisijan vieressä, perustelu oli että ne rasittavat liikaa vaihdelaatikkoa. Lieneekö tässakin kyseessä enemmän "user error" kun painetaan kaasu pohjaan ennenkuin pysäkkijarru irroittaa...

----------


## J_J

> Eräässä bussifirmassa kiellettiin kytkemästä pysäkkijarruja käyttöön vaikka ne autosta löytyivätkin. Sähkökaapissa iso tarra "älä koske" katkaisijan vieressä, perustelu oli että ne rasittavat liikaa vaihdelaatikkoa. Lieneekö tässakin kyseessä enemmän "user error" kun painetaan kaasu pohjaan ennenkuin pysäkkijarru irroittaa...


Tässä taitaa olla kyseessä mekaanisen polttoaineensyötön ohjauksen ja vaijerikaasujen aikakausi, kun tuolla tavalla on edes pystynyt vaihteistoa rasittamaan.

Ainakaan nykyajan Volvoissa ovi-/pysäkkiijarrun ollessa aktivoituna ei kaasupoljin reagoi painallukseen mitenkään, ennen kuin vasta ovien ollessa kiinni ja mahdollisen niiauksen noustua ajoasentoon. Mikäli kaasua painetaan (vähän tai paljon) ennen kuin auto kokee olevansa valmis ajoon, se on päästettävä täysin ylös ennen uutta painallusta, jotta poljin alkaisi jälleen reagoimaan. Niiausta käytettäessä ei edes ovijarrun pois kytkeminen auta mitään, auton on annettava nousta ajokorkeuteen ennen liikkeelle lähtöä.

----------


## tkp

> Tässä taitaa olla kyseessä mekaanisen polttoaineensyötön ohjauksen ja vaijerikaasujen aikakausi, kun tuolla tavalla on edes pystynyt vaihteistoa rasittamaan.


B10L alusta K204U-korilla. Lienee vasta uudemmissa moottorinohjauksissa tuo ominaisuus ettei kaasupoljin reagoi mitenkään kun ovet ovat auki.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minusta on käsittämätöntä, että ylipäätään vieläkin saa edes myydä uusia linja-autoja ilman pysäkkijarrua - saati sitten se, että ainakaan Turussa sitä ei vaadita kilpailutettuun liikenteeseeen. Ja kun sitä "ensimmäistä" vahinkoakaan ei tarvi enää odottaa...

----------


## Koala

> Minusta on käsittämätöntä, että ylipäätään vieläkin saa edes myydä uusia linja-autoja ilman pysäkkijarrua - saati sitten se, että ainakaan Turussa sitä ei vaadita kilpailutettuun liikenteeseeen. Ja kun sitä "ensimmäistä" vahinkoakaan ei tarvi enää odottaa...


Olen samaa mieltä. Pysäkkijarrupakko tuli ehdottomasti kirjata lakiin. Turvallisesti ajavaa kuljettajaa kun tuo ei häiritse lainkaan vaan heille se on jopa apuväline.

----------

